

Can Google+ replace Facebook? - desaiguddu


======
DeepakGupta
Google had their share of failed social products in the past - Orkut, Wave &
Buzz. And with those failures they got opportunities to learn from their
mistakes as well as understand the working of competitor products - Facebook,
Twitter.

With Google+ they are trying to offer a new product which has the best
features from Facebook, Twitter baked into it from day one topped with some
kick-ass features like Hangouts, Huddle, Circles and a slick intuitive
interface.

Yeah right now mostly techies are using but once it becomes open to all, a lot
of folks are sure to join in. Even if they don't want to, the black toolbar on
top of their gmail and other google products will eventually draw them to try
Google+. It might be quite difficult to make 750M Facebook users to migrate,
but Google+ can provide a significant competition to Facebook and Twitter as
well.

------
Ulankgz
Google+ is the one of a big amount Google's projects rather than Facebook,
which is strictly oriented company. I think Facebook has and will have more
brains and skills in social networking than Google+

------
sidcool
I wish it does.

------
desaiguddu
Three Points: 1\. Google + is for Googlers, no outsiders can Enter in Google+
2\. Google + is for all Geeky people, but what about your Mother/Aunt who
hardly understands computer, for them Facebook is the best! 3\. Google + is
best for something to share , but Facebook is best for something to express

~~~
nextparadigms
Have you even used Google+? Because I don't think you would be saying that
otherwise. Just because Google+ is currently used mostly by techies, doesn't
mean it has a difficult interface or anything like that. In fact it's MUCH
more intuitive than Facebook.

After about 30-60 minutes of using it once, just about anyone should be able
to know how to use it. I know people who kept asking me how to use Facebook
_days_ after setting them up.

Yes, Facebook is common and everyone has it, but that does _not_ mean its
interface is easier to use than Google+. Quite the opposite. It has a mediocre
interface at best, and it's slow compared to Google+.

The reason it's used by techies mostly right now, is because most of the
initial users that got invites were techies, and they invited mostly other
techie guys. It has nothing to do with the interface or the product itself.

